# How can I get those creamy white shin tones for newborns?



## Mizzmaster

I have lightroom 3 and CS5, I do most of my processing with lightroom and was wondering if anyone knew how toy get those creamy white skin tones in either programs. I would like to stick with Lightroom but if I have to manage skin tones in PS then thats is fine. I just really can't get the lighter tones I am looking for. The images look wither too warm or greenish, they look good but not great. I use a Grey card for white balance also. I just loaded the Portraiture plug hoping to figure it out. Or maybe I could use actions? Any advice? Thanks


----------



## Peano

Every image is unique. Can you post one that you're having trouble with?


----------



## Mike_E

You get that with a great big ol light source.  Large window or soft box.  You can even bounce a flash off of a sheet but trying to do it in post isn't worth the time.


----------



## KmH

+1 to what Mike E suggested.

Did you know Lightroom 3 and Photoshop CS5's Camera Raw use the same editing tools/edit rendering engine - Adobe Camera Raw 6?


----------



## Mike_E

Different strokes I suppose.  If either of my kids had looked like the second image as a new born I would have had them to the hospital so fast I'd still paying the speeding ticket. 

What I was alluding to was the technique of diffuse highlights where the highlight covers the whole subject and gives a 'glow' to it similar to what you are trying to accomplish but without losing any data from the processing.  

Anyway, newborns are supposed to look a little rough, they've just been through the most traumatic experience of their lives.  Tell their mothers to give them a week or two to live before taking glamor shots.  






Here we are.. I couldn't remember the title.  This is a great book on lighting and explains everything better than I could.  Light: Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting


----------



## Mizzmaster

I am very new to this forum so is the only way I can post a photo is with a URL? Can I just upload one? Here is a link to my Smugmug with an example Chabot Family - mattgleasonphotography&#039;s Photos This picture to me looks good but I am looking for pictures more like this lady, she had some awesome pictures and she shows before and afters and with her post processing she makes the shin tones nice white and creamy here Tiny princess I. Rhode Island and Connecticut newborn photographer. » Heidi Hope Photography


----------



## mbruno

You can use Keri Meyers action "Take the Red Out".  She has a ton of great actions, especially for newborn photographers!


----------

